# Far out miscarriage question



## Sadgrammy

My devastated daughter is going through a miscarriage now. She was 9 weeks and had heard the heartbeat a week earlier. She flew to visit us right after this and started spotting while here. We went to ER expecting to get reassurance and was told the baby was measuring at 9 weeks but the heart was no longer beating. Everyone was in shock. Then I was told by a friend that she had heard that sometimes flying and the air pressure can cause a miscarriage in the first trimester. Has anyone else heard of this? She had been so careful about eating, etc. Everything was fine until she flew. Just trying to find answers. Thanks.


----------



## pip7890

I am so sorry about your loss. 

Unfortunately sometimes there are no answers, just coincidences and maybes and perhaps. I'm not aware of flying causing a miscarriage in the first trimester. I miscarried in my first pregnancy just hours after seeing a heartbeat on the scan.

Life can be so cruel. Hugs to you, your daughter and your family.

Pip x


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I am so sorry for your daughter and families loss :hugs:

I would like you to tell her that flying had nothing to do with her loss. An acquaintance of mine suffered spotting at about 8 weeks but she got the okay to fly to Australia long haul at 9 weeks and her pregnancy is fine.
Flying early in pregnancy is actually safer then later because of the mass of amniotic fluid compared to the size of the baba.

Hope this gives some reassurance :hugs:


----------



## Angelface

So sorry for ur loss x


----------



## Razcox

I am so sorry for your families loss, seeing the HB and then losing the baby is soo hard to handle i think as you thought everything was going to be fine.

As far as i am aware flying will have no effect on the pregnacy so early on as the baby is very protected deep inside you.


----------



## Katie & Bump

I'm very sorry for your daughters loss.

I too miscarried after flying (i live in Spain and when to visit family in the UK), all was fine apart from a small amount of cramping, i went to a walk in center and was reassured all was ok and that cramping was normal as it was due to the uterus stretching. A few days after my return flight i had some spotting. That slowly became worst and unfortunately i miscarried. It was very tramatic and I asked may question this was one of them....

I was advised by my gyny that flying would not have cause miscarraige in early pregnancy and that usually you are OK to fly (as long as there are no complications) until you are upto 28 weeks at which point airlines refuse to take you.

I hope the coming weeks are as easy as possible on yourself and your daughter, if she needs any support do tell her about this site. There is nothing anyone can say to take the pain away but I can promise as hard as it is now that it will get easier and more bareable as time passes. xxxx


----------



## mummy2anangel

i had a MMC in february and had no idea until i went for my scan at 11 weeks, baby only measured 9 weeks and the dates showed that the baby had died on the same day i flew back from tenerife im not sure if it is coincidence or not but ill always blame myself for flying even though they say its ok sorry for your daughters loss thoughts are with you all x


----------



## holly2234

Im sorry for yours and your families loss. I flew at roughly 4/5 weeks in both of my pregnancies. The first time i miscarried and the second time i didnt. So i dont think its related at all. Just a very sad coincidence.


----------



## Pippin

Sorry for your daughters loss. Flying is considered fine in early pregnancy. I flew to America and back with my son at 6 week pregnant and all was well. I consulted a doctor before we left and she said no worries at all. I'm sure it's just a horrible coincidence, early losses are normally genetic and no fault of the mother.


----------



## Cali1978

I'm so sorry for your loss. I am going through the exact same thing now and wondering (futilely) whether flying had anything to do with the fact that on my US today there was no fetal heartbeat. My dates measured exactly as expected at 8w6d and we saw a heartbeat at 5w6d. She said the heart looked like it probably stopped beating in the past day. Our flight yesterday was really turbulent and I was frightened which undoubtedly caused stress. I will never know if it contributed, or if there was something else wrong, but I'll always wonder. Your daughter is in my prayers. :hugs:


----------



## Crissey

I'm sorry to hear about your loss. 
Unfortunately my sister and I experienced a similar thing. We were both flying in completely different areas of the world and miscarried at nearly the exact same time. My sister had her miscarriage at 7 weeks and lost it between airports and flights. I on the other hand began spotting after my flight, but I had actually the baby stopped developing several weeks before. 
The coincidences seemed strange. We found out we were pregnant around the same time, we both realized we had lost the babies around the same time, we were both about 7 weeks when we lost the babies, and we had both lost them after flying.
The difference was that mine had stopped developing at 7 weeks (after flying) and it wasn't for another 7 weeks before I found out (after flying a second time). 
I had flown up to be with my partner and and then returned to Perth to begin back at work. I first began spotting after getting off the return flight (I should have been 14 weeks). This was the first sign something was wrong, but when I thought back the baby actually stopped developing was around the time I had first flown up north to be with him. Could all be a coincidence.
I had looked into it before flying and read the same thing, that it's perfectly safe to fly up until about your 7th month, however, I can't say that I would fly early on in a pregnancy again. I had also done everything right as far as vitamins and eating well, it's sad not knowing what the reason is.


----------



## annieqb1

I am also very sorry for your loss. I had a miscarriage at 6 months pregnant, right after flying. When I got home from my trip, I started having cramps. Eventually, about 2 weeks later, the cramps went into full blown labor, and I delivered a stillborn. This was about 5 years ago. I did lots of research, because I wanted answers, and came to the conclusion, that it was the airplane ride. It caused a blood clot which cause the placenta to detach. Just this morning I got a call from a family member. They have a friend who was 37 weeks pregnant, and during the ultrasound, found the baby was dead. She is also delivering a stillborn as we speak. This Mom also flew on an airplane, and did the same vacation I did 5 years ago, just a few weeks ago. It angers me that the dangers of flying while pregnant are not readily known. Google the terms and you will find thousands of cases, with flying and miscarriage. 

However, there is hope as well, and God does heal the brokenhearted. I pray that your daughter will be comforted in knowing she will see her child again some day, and that on this earth the Lord will bless her with many more.


----------

